# iPad - closes window trying to reply



## barongreenback (31 Jul 2011)

As per title - I can't reply on my iPad without Safari crashing. Is this unique to this forum? Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2011)

No, it's an issue with the iPad - it doesn't support isContentEditable - so the Visual RTE (real-time editor) doesn't work.

You'll need to change your user setting and turn OFF the RTE. Click on "Signed in as ..." > My Settings ... untick Enable Visual editor (RTE) ... and then save the settings.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Coxyuk (31 Jul 2011)

Thanks, I've been wondering how to overcome this problem as well.


----------



## barongreenback (2 Aug 2011)

Success! Thanks for the help.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Aug 2011)

There is an app called Tapatalk

It is used on this site and is a far better, and more reliable interface for this site thatn Safari


----------

